
America is sacrificing the future - sonabinu
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/america-is-sacrificing-the-future/2018/08/03/21085a3c-9660-11e8-80e1-00e80e1fdf43_story.html
======
yontherubicon
I would rather have read a polemic.

The article doesn't necessarily make a claim. It seems to be getting at
something akin to: "Science is important so we shouldn't underfund it. We
shouldn't kill science funding to pay for Boomer's retirement. It's not the
country's fault that the Boomers pushed for massive government deficits and
plundered social security, and now they need it."

I'd rather he have just come out and said it.

------
skybrian
This column seems to be claiming that science is underfunded in the US? But it
doesn't exactly give evidence for this.

